# Tigi-Bed Head Products!!



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiya, i am in need of a new good shampoo and conditioner that leaves my hair moisturised, healthy and shiny looking & feeling! I have never actually tried any of the Bed Head (Tigi) shampoo & conditioners so was wondering if anyone has can you let me know which ones you used & what you thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i would really appreciate it! I am particularly interested in the :
-Superstar s&c
-Control Freak s&c
-Brunette Goddess s&c
-Moisture Maniac s&c
-Ego Boost leave in conditioner
Thanksss so muchhhhhh i would be SO grateful for some help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x x x x


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 11, 2009)

Moisture Maniac might be closest to what you are looking for in terms of wanting healthy looking hair. HTH!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

well i bought the control freak s&c a few years ago and never have i been so disspoainted! they did nothing for my hair - didn't flatten it at all, left it tangled and not conditioned at all.

i do like ego boost though. you can use it on dry or wet hair and it does seem to repair split ends better than other leave in conditioners i have used.

if you want a good s&c i use matrix sleek look ones - these actually do what they say on the bottle!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Nov 11, 2009)

I've honestly been disappointed with all the tigi products I've tried. make my hair real heavy and lifeless, even the "volume" products.
have you ever tried schwarzkopf products? those are nice.


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to use Tigi Bedhead products, but since I got my extensions I can't because they're not good for them! So I've swapped to Kerastase - they've such lovely products and I would never stop using them now, but they're so expensive. Tigi is just nicely in the middle of price ranges I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really did like the Dumb Blonde shampoo and conditioner, the conditioner especially also made a good hair mask if I left it on for 10 minutes as it was particularly thick. Kept my blonde colour looking fresh for longer. I can imagine the Brunette Goddess range giving similar results.

Ego Boost I thought was a nice, light leave in conditioner - no residue, it did make some difference when I used it, especially using heat tools so much. Smelt really fresh too!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I used to use Tigi Bedhead products, but since I got my extensions I can't because they're not good for them! So I've swapped to Kerastase - they've such lovely products and I would never stop using them now, but they're so expensive. Tigi is just nicely in the middle of price ranges I find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really did like the Dumb Blonde shampoo and conditioner, the conditioner especially also made a good hair mask if I left it on for 10 minutes as it was particularly thick. Kept my blonde colour looking fresh for longer. I can imagine the Brunette Goddess range giving similar results.

Ego Boost I thought was a nice, light leave in conditioner - no residue, it didn't make a difference when I used it, especially using heat tools so much. Smelt really fresh too!_

 
thankyou! which kerastase products do you use? i used to use their bain de force i think its called? and the deep conditioners where you get the 5 little tubes..i was impressed with those tbh but had forgoten about kerastase till now! x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_I've honestly been disappointed with all the tigi products I've tried. make my hair real heavy and lifeless, even the "volume" products.
have you ever tried schwarzkopf products? those are nice._

 
no i haven't actually! which of their products do you recomend?
Thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't tried Matrix either, dont think ive heard of them. I live in the UK though do you know if its available there? & which of their products do you use? I am dyinggg to make my hair look healthier/shinier just beter conditioner basicaly..atm its lifeless and dull n flat! Thankyou v.muchh!! xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 12, 2009)

I use the Kerastase Resistance range, I have the Volumactive and Volumintensive shampoo and conditioner, the Age Recharge mask the Ciment Thermique heat protector and the Spray Volumactive to add bounce before blowdrying. It's a really good regime for me as I have very thin, fine hair. I also have the Noctogenist Voile Nuit leave in conditioner, I don't use it all the time but it's good for giving hair body and shine. Plus it has some anti-breakage protection, which with hair extensions is important for me. I also use the Redken Extreme Deep Fuel for this.

The tubes of treatment are called Forcintense I think - I've never tried them myself but if you mentioned you were impressed I might check them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kerastase do a couple of ranges designed to nourish hair and add shine especially - Nutritive and Reflection. They might be more what you are looking for.

I also know of one place in the UK, which I have ordered from before myself, who stock Matrix  - Matrix Biolage. Might help you out a little!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I use the Kerastase Resistance range, I have the Volumactive and Volumintensive shampoo and conditioner, the Age Recharge mask the Ciment Thermique heat protector and the Spray Volumactive to add bounce before blowdrying. It's a really good regime for me as I have very thin, fine hair. I also have the Noctogenist Voile Nuit leave in conditioner, I don't use it all the time but it's good for giving hair body and shine. Plus it has some anti-breakage protection, which with hair extensions is important for me. I also use the Redken Extreme Deep Fuel for this.

The tubes of treatment are called Forcintense I think - I've never tried them myself but if you mentioned you were impressed I might check them out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kerastase do a couple of ranges designed to nourish hair and add shine especially - Nutritive and Reflection. They might be more what you are looking for.

I also know of one place in the UK, which I have ordered from before myself, who stock Matrix - Matrix Biolage. Might help you out a little!_

 

Thanks so much! Just off for a nose on the kerastase website now to see what to get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea thats it the Forcintense, i bought it about 4 times over because i really liked them, i used one a week i think. Yea my hair is thin n limp aswell so it could do with some body in it, save on the backcombing lol! Just noticed you live in Chester, i live in Birmingham but go there quite a bit for weekends away its such a lovely place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all your help..much appreciated! <3 x


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_I haven't tried Matrix either, dont think ive heard of them. I live in the UK though do you know if its available there? & which of their products do you use? I am dyinggg to make my hair look healthier/shinier just beter conditioner basicaly..atm its lifeless and dull n flat! Thankyou v.muchh!! xx_

 

i use most of the matrix sleek look range (in orange bottles) - i use the shampoo, conditioner, hair mask, heat protector and even a heat protecting cream! i also have the matrix biolage leave in conditioner spray which is nice. 

i'm in the uk and get mine from wantthelook.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they often have special offers and such and free postage quite often too


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

I've used Bed Head Superstar... because it's sulfate free, I feel like every few days I have to wash my hair with a "normal" shampoo to get rid of build up.  I don't use product or anything, it's just that my hair just starts feeling like there's stuff in there (I shampoo my hair every day, too).  However, it is wonderful for making hair color last!  When I have freshly dyed hair I use it exclusively for several weeks.  And it does a good job at volumizing.


----------



## blondekitten (Feb 25, 2010)

Oooh I really like the Superstar shampoo! I have super fine, dry hair and this works well for me and smells SOO good! I really like that it's sulfate free.


----------

